# [GEN] Police remove dozens of dogs from East Northport home - Newsday



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/3-0&fd=R&url=http://www.newsday.com/news/local/suffolk/ny-lidogs075676326may07,0,5033739.story&cid=0&ei=fFohSKngDIzs8wSP3qSqAQ&usg=AFrqEzcl8W_jvCVrf2geitA0qJ1wS89cFw">Police remove dozens of dogs from East Northport home</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Newsday, NY -</font> <nobr>27 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>BY CARL MACGOWAN | [email protected] Dozens of dogs were removed from a suspected East Northport <b>puppy mill</b> yesterday by police and firefighters <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

